# 330ci vs. 330cic



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Guess what? Now I am seriously considering a 330cic. They are so cute and I was just wondering about the performance of them. How does a 330cic compare to a 330ci? I know the 330cic is heavier and not as rigid but is it fast enough to warrant a stick? With a Step-tronic is it fast? If you want to play on the winding roads and feel the acceleration is it alot of fun or should I just forget about performance if I go with a 330cic?
Thanks,
-Lori


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Lori said:


> *Guess what? Now I am seriously considering a 330cic. They are so cute and I was just wondering about the performance of them. How does a 330cic compare to a 330ci? I know the 330cic is heavier and not as rigid but is it fast enough to warrant a stick? With a Step-tronic is it fast? If you want to play on the winding roads and feel the acceleration is it alot of fun or should I just forget about performance if I go with a 330cic?
> Thanks,
> -Lori *


Get a stick and you'll have plenty of both.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

So, decided against the M3, huh? Personally, I wouldn't consider a convertible unless the following conditions were met:

I had a garage to park it in.
I would drive it with the top down most often.
I could drive it year-round.

Now... in my case, I've got the garage, but would often find myself with the air conditioning on instead of the top down more often than not, and I couldn't really enjoy it at all for 4-5 months of the year (winter). So I wouldn't get one.

But, you may have completely different priorities. I'm realizing that my post is probably totally worthless to you. Oh well, good luck on your choice. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *So, decided against the M3, huh? Personally, I wouldn't consider a convertible unless the following conditions were met:
> 
> I had a garage to park it in.
> I would drive it with the top down most often.
> ...


Sounds like it's not for you. Winter is why they make hardtops:thumbup: CIC sport seat is the best(different than coupe).


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I have not decided against the M3, I am just considering the 330cic as an option. I really like both cars alot and I have a tough decision to make. The way I have them spect. out, they are fairly comparable (give or take 2K) in price. If I get the convertible, I will be getting the hard top. I have a garage so that is not a problem. I wouldn't buy a BMW if I didn't have a garage. I just can't seem to nail this thing down. On the one hand the M3 is awsome but I am a little afraid the motor will blow up. On the other hand the 330ci is cute but I fear the performance may be lost.
-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

BTW, I think the hard top looks very classy.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Priorities are different, "fast" is relative... lol.

In our area (DC Metro), I think it is tough to enjoy a convertible, you know why.

I chickened out of M3 because of the long wait times and rediculous dealer mark ups last year. Honestly, I do miss the performance. I bought the Bimmer for sporty performance, I do like my 330Ci, but I can certainly use more power. This is no where more apparent than on our beltway and on track days.

I am worried about the engine issues as well, and as long as BMW NA stays silent about it, I will not be buying an M3; but if you are ready to spend your money now, I would still go with the M3; emphasis on "...your money"  

Good luck.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

What would be your stance on the options on an M3? I don't want to go wild with them but SMG throws the whole thing out of wack. I think I would like SMG but $2500 is a big pill to swallow.
-Lori


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Lori said:


> *Guess what? Now I am seriously considering a 330cic. They are so cute and I was just wondering about the performance of them. How does a 330cic compare to a 330ci? I know the 330cic is heavier and not as rigid but is it fast enough to warrant a stick? With a Step-tronic is it fast? If you want to play on the winding roads and feel the acceleration is it alot of fun or should I just forget about performance if I go with a 330cic?*


Well, Lori, I suppose it's a personal taste thing again. I've got an '01 330cic, Orient Blue, Black top, Sand Leather, every option except CWP, step, and those backup sensor thingies. It had plenty of power off the lot -- in fact, I wouldn't get it with Step.

That said, I'm a power demon, so I installed a Supercharger on its first birthday. Now I've got more peak torque than an M3, although with a 6-speed, the M3 can still beat me off the line, with a good driver (more torque multiplication in first). However, I don't race... My reasons for seeking more power were different.

I'm very happy with the car, with or without the power boost. I'll never be without a convertible again... I could go on and on telling stories of incredible driving experiences along the coast with the free, open cockpit.


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

Lori, 

I picked up my 330Cic two weeks ago, and it is amazing. I live in NJ, so the weather here is not great all year round, but when the top is down, even if only for a little while, it is definitely worth it. Nothing like the feeling of open top driving. Just make sure you get the heated seats, and you will be very happy with it.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Get the manual M3 Lori...if the checkbook permits. It's a lovely beast....! =)


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

It seems to me that if you get the 330Cic, you'll be saying to yourself, "Geez, I wish I had more power" and with an M3 coupe, it'd be, "Geez, I wish I had an open car."

Why not just get a loaded M3 convertible and be done with it? Hell, it's only $8k more.

As for options, SMG is the wave of the future for performance cars. It might take a little getting used to, but from what I've read, once you're aclimatized, it's pretty great. And remember that for the $2500 SMG price, you also get Park Distance Control. While you're at it, might as well spring for Nav, Bi-X, heated seats.

And the gas-guzzler tax goes up $300 on the M3 convertible, too.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Do you see what I mean? You go for the SMG and then then you might as well just load it up with the rest of the menu. The M3 cab. would by all means be the cat's meow?
-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

When I build the M3 on the BMW site, is the gas guzzler tax figured in?


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Lori said:


> *When I build the M3 on the BMW site, is the gas guzzler tax figured in? *


No.

If it were me, this is how I'd order an '03 M3 convertible:

MSRP------------------54,500
Laguna Seca Blue---------N/C
Grey Napa Leather--------N/C
Bi-Xenon-----------------700
Heated Seats-------------500
Lumbar Support-----------400
HK Sound System---------675
Navigation---------------1800
SMG---------------------2400
Destination---------------695
Gas Guzzler--------------1300

MSRP Total-------------62,970

I've heard the DVD version of the Nav is pretty cool. Just don't know if it's $1800 worth of cool so I might consider skipping that one.

And if I were really into 'tunes', I'd probably pass on the HK sound system in favor of having a better aftermarket system professionally installed.

But I'd definitely keep the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Lori said:


> *When I build the M3 on the BMW site, is the gas guzzler tax figured in? *


If you go to the financing tab, it displays luxury and gas guzzler taxes.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *If you go to the financing tab, it displays luxury and gas guzzler taxes. *


I found the luxury tax, but I couldn't find the 'gas guzzler'.

I see that if you order up an M3 convertible in Titanium Silver with a Blue Top, they're still showing a picture of an E36. 

But I did notice that if you put 19" wheels on it, it changes into a picture of an E46 (with the top up).


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Lori said:


> *Do you see what I mean? You go for the SMG and then then you might as well just load it up with the rest of the menu. The M3 cab. would by all means be the cat's meow?
> -Lori *


It's only $60k+

List your priorities, price, power, smg, cab, etc. Give them a score 1-10, then look at your list and arrange by priority till you've hit the $$$ you'll spend. If money is no object, go for it!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Or find a used M3 cab like M3cic wannabe, or whatever he was, did. The guy that went to NYC and drove back to Calif. Maybe he'll even help you find one.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

*hey now...*

it was 330cicHopeful John ;-)

and i went to Boston, but who's counting. beautiful leaves in either place.

i'm very happy with the car, and that fact that someone else took care of the depreciation hit/gas/luxury taxes for me. i have to admit it was a rare find though with only 3600 miles, and i was very wary of buying a used m3. i would imagine most of them are tore into pretty hard. i was lucky to find one that was leased, broken in, hardly touched, and picked back up by a dealer and certified.

if this particular car hadn't come along i was set on a 330cic via ED.

good luck lori! hard to go wrong with either car imho...
Wes


----------

